# Angeln in der Wismarer Bucht



## Tewi (6. Januar 2009)

:mhallo ihr verrückten,


ich will morgen mal dem ostseesilber nachstellen.
wer lust hat einfach melden.#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: morgen früh wismarbucht!*

Moin Tewi, #h

Lust schon, aber........  keine Zeit. #d
Vergiß aber nicht die monofile Schnur einzupacken. Bei den Temperaturen kann`s mit der geflochtenen Schnur "eventuell" Probleme geben! 
Ansonsten viel Spaß! #6 #h


----------



## Tewi (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: morgen früh wismarbucht!*

alles schon fertig mefohunter...


----------



## Tewi (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: morgen früh wismarbucht!*

keiner zeit morgen früh?


----------



## Frankko (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: morgen früh wismarbucht!*

Was haltet ihr von Freitag.


----------



## Tewi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: morgen früh wismarbucht!*

freitag hört sich auch gut an.


----------



## Frankko (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: morgen früh wismarbucht!*

:vik:Super

Bitte Uhrzeit und genauen Treffpunkt.


----------



## Tewi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: wismarbucht!*

ersteinmal möchte ich die mod´s bitten den "fred" im namen umzuändern in angeln wismarbucht oder so!

@frankko,

freitag wird leider nix, aber sonntag denk ich geht!
(bekomm besuch)


----------



## Frankko (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: morgen früh wismarbucht!*

Mist,
bin Sonntag verplant.
Ich werde dann wohl am Freitag an meiner heimischen Küste angreifen.
Schaaaade, wollte mal ein neues Revier erkunden.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Wasserpatscher (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Wismarer Bucht*

Was für Chancen gibt's denn im Sommer? So bei Boiensdorf-Werder zum Beispiel (die Halbinsel mittendrin)? Oder bei Rerik? Einer der beiden Campingplatz wird meine Familie und mich vermutlich nächste Woche beherbergen!

Was könnte man da fangen, und wann? Ich vermute, es wird auf frühes Aufstehen oder spätes Schlafengehen hinauslaufen.


----------



## gallus (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Wismarer Bucht*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Was für Chancen gibt's denn im Sommer? So bei Boiensdorf-Werder zum Beispiel (die Halbinsel mittendrin)? Oder bei Rerik? Einer der beiden Campingplatz wird meine Familie und mich vermutlich nächste Woche beherbergen!
> 
> Was könnte man da fangen, und wann? Ich vermute, es wird auf frühes Aufstehen oder spätes Schlafengehen hinauslaufen.



Moin,
den Boinsdorfer Werder halte ich zu dieser Jahreszeit für ungeeignet.

Wenn möglich versuch es in Rerik ab 22.00Uhr und dann schön Strecke Richtung Osten machen.

Chancen hast du auf Dorsch und Mefo,
rechne aber nicht mit Massenfängen..

Deine Köder sollten Schwarz oder Floureszierend sein.


----------



## Rosi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Wismarer Bucht*

Hi Wasserpatscher, das hängt vielleicht auch von der Familie ab. Das Haff ist dort lange flach, krautig, voller Quallen und hat fast Körpertemperatur. Ein Revier für Surfer und Kiter.
Doch dort gibt es satt Hornhecht. Ich war mit dem Boot genau gegenüber an Kieler Ort. Jeder 2. Wirf bringt einen Kontakt. Kannst mal auf meiner HP nachlesen. Oder frag mal den Fischer nach Aal. Dazu braucht man ein Boot und ne ruhige Nacht. Man muß nicht weit raus, du erkennst die Stellen an den ganzen Reusen.

Vor Rerik bist du in der Ostsee. Das Wasser wird ziemlich schnell tief, es ist sauberer und hat erfrischende 19-20 Grad. Wenn du Glück hast, gibt es nachts Meerforellen, auch Aale und am Tage Hornhecht. Den Dorsch kannst du vergessen, der muß noch wachsen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Wismarer Bucht*



Rosi schrieb:


> (...) krautig, voller Quallen (...)



Klingt nicht so gut! Das spricht dann doch für den Campingplatz von Rerik, obwohl die Lage auf der Halbinsel zunächst sehr gut aussah! Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Rosi (6. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Wismarer Bucht*

Warst du nun dort? Und wie haben die ganzen Fische geschmeckt?|supergri


----------

